# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Orchids

## genes

My newest hobby and hence new photography subjects

----------


## ranmasatome

eh.. you like choy la!! haha..

From one specious hobby to another...lol.
I also got affected..but mine no flower yet.. :Very Happy:

----------


## genes

CK's my bad influence lor.... Damn... Why do I have so many Chao ah Beng friends... Hahaha

----------


## RonWill

> CK's my bad influence lor....


 urm... that's why I keep a distance from CK!  :Laughing: 

I've moved off orkets and if you're game with _Phalaenopsis_ species, try those mini phals or _P. cornu-cervi_ (their waxy petals are highly reflective and difficult to get a decent pic!).


_Kingidium_ species are also interesting, be it _K. deliciosa_ or _K. minus_.

Some _Dendrobium_ species have freaking tiny blooms and if you like shooting macro, go for it!!


I think you'll also like _Schoenorchis_!!


Wait a minute... you really do have lots of "ah beng" friends!  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Wackytpt

Luckily I am not poisoned. =p

----------


## AA24

Super shots... 

orchids are just as nice as fish..

i love phals..

----------


## Gecko

Hi Eugene,

I am keeping leaves...taken by blackberry.

2 different variants of Ludisia discolor.

----------


## RonWill

_Ludisia_? That's jewel orchid!! but... my _L. discolor_ is different ley...

This is what I dug up from the 'mother pot' in July '09... all fat fat rhizomes!


After re-potting, changed out the media (a customized mix for my rosemary) and given to a bird friend.


Gecko, wanna swap cuttings?

----------


## Gecko

I think I have your variant already....

close-up..

----------


## genes

Fwah, you guys are so much more hardcore then me!

----------


## genes

Bought my first mini palmer today for their fragrance.... they are no.1 to me among all the fragrant orchids that i have smelt so far.

----------


## RonWill

Eugene, when you have the chance, go sniff up _Dendrobium anosmum_ and then tell me if the Palmer is still your numero uno! I was sooo intoxicated by their scent, I bought a few and hung them along my corridor... but that was when I was smitten by the orket-bug!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

If you're interested in small orchids.. you can also try your hands at dendrobium pachyphyllum... small with a powerful scent. :Very Happy:

----------


## HockeyPisces14

Great shots! Orchids and fish go really well together IMO.
Very nice coerulea colour on the Phal. bellina!
Here is a pic of mine.
Have fun with your plants!

----------


## genes

Mine is a Phal. violaecea. Not a bellina. But I've already gotten more violaecea and bellina. Not flowering yet. And also, another hobby that goes along with fish and orchids...Parrots!

----------

